

Tim Cook Claims Apple makes secret Acquisitions, how is this possible? - pain_perdu
http://allthingsd.com/20130528/liveblog-apple-ceo-tim-cook-kicks-off-d11/

======
wmf
It's common for Apple to acquire stealth-mode startups; people only find out
about these when the employees change their LinkedIn profiles.

Sometimes a startup will continue to appear independent (they don't update
their Web site or LinkedIn) until after the keynote where Apple reveals the
new product they were working on. I'm not sure how that works exactly; it
seems odd to hire people under the condition that they aren't even allowed to
say that they work for Apple.

~~~
pain_perdu
great answer, thank you.

